# Chuck Liddell instructional clip



## Andrew Green (Mar 1, 2006)

A little clip from his instructional series: 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4841428232651884102


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 7, 2006)

saweeet


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 7, 2006)

love the double elbow


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 7, 2006)

I want to train with him.
Terry


----------

